# His very own sports car???



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

One of our puppy buyers just sent us an update with this picture. I thought it was hilarious and too cute! Apparently they have this little electric car at their training facility to use with puppies to build their confidence up, but Cozmo had no problem with it at all.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that is so cute


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

he looks like he loves the car! that is so funny


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, that is what she said, that he loves it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That is way too funny. GREATTTTT Jethro wants his own car in red. And has been looking at Porche's on the web according to my "history".









Which litter is he from?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tell Jet he better be working hard to afford the Porche!









He is from the Evi/Norris litter.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well you know Jethro he has to "one up" everyone else. I told him I could probably buy him a nut from a tire of one..... from the junk yard. He wasn't happy. 

Any more pup pics from the two litters?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's hysterical.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

All he needs is a scarf and he's ready to go cruisin!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Any more pup pics from the two litters?


Yep!! This is Aisla from the Tara/Arko litter...








And with her new big sister (a former foster dog of mine)...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAll he needs is a scarf and he's ready to go cruisin!


He needs some shades and ear plugs to keep the bugs out. I am guessing he is a boy who LOVES speed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is Audi, the big boy in the litter...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

And Apache, the darkest boy in the litter. We have not received any more photos from the other buyers. Hopefully soon.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Apache.... wuv the name and the boy is gonna be a heart breaker!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks terribly unsafe. He should be in a minivan, in a seatbelt. He is far too young and reckless for a sports car. As long as he doesn't ride with other dogs I guess......

Ruq, I can see Jethro in a Porche, but he'd have to go by "Jet" and learn how to double-clutch for ultimate coolness.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh that is darling!!! Love the face expression!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

At least he fits in his sports car, Rommel was very disappointed in his car.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

too cute!

Lee


----------

